# Sam



## houseofelrond (Apr 30, 2009)

Sam was one of a kind. He came as a kitten from farm cats, the tamest of the lot who would come into the kitchen and drink milk. Not surprising once we got to know him. He hid behind the freezer for days when he first arrived and I just sat and talked to him, I must have been about 8/9.
At about 1.5yrs Sam was found yowling with a broken pelvis under a tree in our garden. Rushed to the vets, said do whatever you can, and they did their first ever pelvis plating, using a textbook. And it worked, he came home and all was well after a 6 week stay in a travel cot for babies..
Shortly after however, I noticed him with what looked like a leaf on his flanks. Closer inspection revealed he had sat under the neighbours wheel arch and sliced himself from shoulder to tail. That took a months of vet stays and by this stage it was over 1000 worth of vets fees.
But he came through again, surviving all our other cats (we used to live by a fast road). What attitude, our poor lab was dripping blood for an hour from one ear after it was sliced by sam, and he had his chair, right by the door so he could swipe you as you went by. He used to sit on the fireguard (it was square) and you'd hope he wouldn't fall in!
He kept all the new dogs we had in line, not one of them was going to challenge Sam.
After all his accidents he had been insured, he was insured for 8 years and then it stopped. He instantly went unwell, sleeping and going grey. Took him to the vet and no definitive cause was found, he was rehydrated and put on senior food. Looking back, that was probably at the start of it.
He developed a lump, it came up quickly and covere d his hip basically. IT was tested, and of course, it was cancer, the malignant sort. Now, the decision. Operate, or not? This was sam. He had to have the chance. So it was removed, leaving a huge scar. The day after the op we could feel a pea sized lump, the vet thought maybe he'd missed a bit, but wasn't going back in for it. 
In the weeks that followd, more lumps developed and it was clear it was simply growing back so fast. The wound took a long time to heal, and the last bit was taking so long. And then, one weekend I was home, a hole appeared. Literally instantly. And that was that. It wasn't fair to let him suffer, the cancer meant the wounds would ever heal so the next day we took sam to the vet and aged 11 he passed on in my arms.
Rather a year too early than a day too late. It was his time. 
He's buried in the garden under a ***** willow, Sam was special. I'm glad we gave him the chance. I'm so devestated his last year I had to be away a lot of the time, but glad he waited for me to be home.
I'm sad I have very few good photos without the lump. 








This was before the cancer








This was the day he was PTS, the hole that literally developed in an instant








Putting the dog in her place


----------



## houseofelrond (Apr 30, 2009)

And the song that I listen to when I remember, reminds me of him.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiADsg-cJ6E


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry you lost Sam, but you did what was best for him. Try to remember all of the happy times until you see him again. Many blessings.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, man, did that song ever make me cry!

I love your story about Sam, thanks for sharing him with us. You were very lucky to have each other in your lives.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

SO sorry to hear about Sam. It sounds like you and he led a full life together. You did the best thing for him. Run free Sam.


----------

